# Any Sally T reports?



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anyone been on the Sally T or heard of any reports lately? I'd like to try some toggin.........never fished for them yet.

Darryl


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Check with HighCap, but I don't think so lately with the bad weather and water temps getting a bit too low!


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I gave them a call and they said they are looking to go out this weekend. I'm thinking about it, but not sure if the fish will be biting since we had such a long cold spell of late. Not definitely sure if I'm going just yet, but should I bring my own bait or buy the bait they sell on board?

Darryl


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they will have some clams for free (included in price), but if you can score some crabs somehow, I would bring them!

I know Capt'n Pete will try hard all day to put you on some fish, but those water temps still scare me a bit, but you never know until you try!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*I don't' know*

if they are going out or not this weekend, but you can call Pete at 757-515-3051 to find out.

Normally, you will leave him voice mail and he will call you back.

The usually have some live crabs for sale, and clams and squid for bait.

I left word for him today about a spring charter for a group north of here, and I will ask about this weekend when I hear from him.


----------

